# Miss na miss na tiga kita sobra



## psw

Please help me to translate the phrase: _*Miss na miss na tiga kita sobra*_
I understand all but *tiga *and i'm afraid to misinterpret the whole sentence by just translating each word.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## niernier

psw said:


> Please help me to translate the phrase: _*Miss na miss na tiga kita sobra*_
> I understand all but *tiga *and i'm afraid to misinterpret the whole sentence by just translating each word.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



_tiga _is a typo. The correct word in that context is _talaga_.

Together, the whole sentence is "Miss na miss na talaga kita, sobra".

I really miss you so much.

sobra is word which again translates to, 'very much', 'so much', 'extremely'
so it would be redundant if we include it again in the translation. In Tagalog, it just adds a yet another intensity to the phrase.


----------



## psw

Thanks alot for your help!!!


----------

